# Golden Flyer Gold Tint



## the2finger (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Kids I just got a Golden Flyer. The front fender has enough gold film left under the fork that the paint store thinks they can match it. If you have one of these turds look under the fenders, they are tinted there too which leads me to believe this was a tinted clear coat that was sprayed on. Will let you know how the experiment works. By the way, the coating looked like crap when new so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm anxious to see the results of your experiment. The "gold" tones are what really makes that bike unique. No other bike from that era that I know of offered that. And I've yet to see one restored to its golden glory, so this will be a first.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, I hope this works


----------



## the2finger (Jul 8, 2016)

Well what do all you experts think? This is a gold clear coat that was matched to the remaining tint one coat only.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks good. Funny there's nothing out there to compare it to. Glad you took the time to have the factory gold tint matched. And bravo for having the courage to take this on. Many guys overlook these GF's because without the gold, there's nothing spectacular about them. This bike, might/should and probably will change all that. It will be quite the stunner in black and gold, just like a 59 DeSoto Adventurer!  I'm a bit biased, as the previous owner, but this bike has a lot of sentimental value and I'm very enthusiastic about it's makeover.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 8, 2016)

Biased on the original catalogue pic I think I got it close. The bikes that survived had had 57 years to fade just leaving the clear coat. I went a little lighter on the chain guard and I'm holding off on the tank until I see how it was originally painted


----------



## the2finger (Jul 21, 2016)

Ok how does this look I didn't do the tank yet


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 21, 2016)

Looking like a Golden Flyer again! Kudos to you. New seat I'm sure is easier on the rear end, trust you saved the original for display. Horn I included looks good, glad you're using it. Great progress, thanks for the update, keep up the good work!


----------



## the2finger (Jul 23, 2016)

Put the original seat in a box, the inside turned to dust


----------



## partsguy (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Jul 30, 2016)

The Golden Flyer next to the Adventurer would make for an awesome photograph!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 30, 2016)

The Golden Flyer next to the Adventurer would make for an awesome photograph!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 30, 2016)

You can say that again...


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 30, 2016)

bairdco said:


> You can say that again...



Twice was enough, and the 2nd one wasn't on purpose!


----------



## Stickley (Jul 30, 2016)

Great job on an amazing bike!


----------

